# Meguiars Deep Crystal 3 Step System



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi All

Novice/Beginner Detailer Here
Has anyone out there used the Megs Deep Crystal 3 Step System.
If so what were the results like, can i use the three products with a PC or are they for hand application only.
What were the results like and can you recommend or should i look at other products.

Cheers
Pat
:newbie:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

You can use them with the PC yes, personally I would go for another range though as whilst they are ok, you can get better products.

Considering we are coming up to winter, I would get Autoglym Super Resin Polish and Collinite 476/915 wax to go on top.

The SRP will effectively do what Megs Step 1 and 2 does, then the Collinite will cover step 3, but the Collinite will give you very good durability and it looks good too.

I think elite car care on here stock both of these :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> You can use them with the PC yes, personally I would go for another range though as whilst they are ok, you can get better products.
> 
> Considering we are coming up to winter, I would get Autoglym Super Resin Polish and Collinite 476/915 wax to go on top.
> 
> ...


Agree with that. You could add a layer of AG EGP between the SRP and 2x cotas of Collinite.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Another in agreement with the above.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

DC#1 & #2 are not bad products. However, DC#3 is a pretty poor wax - it will only last a couple of weeks before you need to reapply.

I'm in complete agreement with the above, SRP is a solid product that will clean, glaze and add an acrylic layer ready to receive any wax/sealant you choose. The Collinites is a great waxes with superb durability.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I actually like DC 1, apart from the smell which is nasty, it works well, do think SRP is superior though.


----------



## hammy2891 (Sep 16, 2007)

patbhoy said:


> Hi All
> 
> Novice/Beginner Detailer Here
> Has anyone out there used the Megs Deep Crystal 3 Step System.
> ...


as quoted before step 1 & 2 are o.k but i replaced step 3 with megs gold class paste wax much more durable finish & last longer.
but as mentioned this time of year collinite is top class.
I treated mine today to the first layer hopefully get 2nd coat done tomorrow

kev


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

I had a black Leon Cupra R from new and used the 3 stage stuff

I found it hard work, the second stage in particular was a pain as it'd leave patches that were darker than the rest, by patches I mean relatively large areas, you could seem them in the sun, it almost looked like I hadn't polished some areas of paint at all (but I had)..

Gave up in the end and used SRP and the other autogylm polish (black labelled one).

Now got an astra from new and have used Chemical guys EZ Glaze and Jetseal, both dead easy to use and I could see the shine/paint improve as I used them. Got some wax to try on it this weekend too


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

Crafty said:


> I had a black Leon Cupra R from new and used the 3 stage stuff
> 
> I found it hard work, the second stage in particular was a pain as it'd leave patches that were darker than the rest, by patches I mean relatively large areas, you could seem them in the sun, it almost looked like I hadn't polished some areas of paint at all (but I had)..


Where you rubbing it in until went clear and removing it instantly?


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

yeah

tried quite a few different things (different cloths, application methods) but I always ended up with an imperfect finish... maybe it was just me..


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bailes1992 said:


> Where you rubbing it in until went clear and removing it instantly?


You shouldn't rub DC#2 until clear, as its a glaze (despite its name) so doesn't need to be broken down but the oils will benefit from a few passes to work it in.

Can be tricky to remove and smear or streak if left on too long (especially in sunlight), or applied to thickly. Small amount, work in with light pressure for a few passes and then remove the residue gently with one microfibre, then switch to a clean one and buff to a shine.


----------



## aJay (Sep 29, 2007)

I started off using the Deep Crystal system and found it to give good enough results for a beginner. Have now moved to using stage 1 and 2, followed by Megs #7 glaze, poorboys EX-P and vic concours wax (although using Colly 476 at this time of year)


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

The SRP and EGP system gives much better results but dusts lots!

The DC1 and DC2 are good products but the DC3 is pretty poor and lasts but days in a big city.

The DC2 is very similar to #7


----------

